# Looking for Remote Emergency Dept Coders



## Sheila1112 (Nov 25, 2013)

We looking to hire remote coders with experience in emergency department coding.  We are a billing company located in Amherst, New York and will be coding for emergency room physicians beginning on January 1, 2014.  You must be certified and have experience.
Please forward your resume and references to mcguire@mms-usa.com.

Thank you,
Sheila McGuire, CPC


----------



## medicode3 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Reply to Coding Position*

Good Morning, 
I will send my resume to you at lunch time.  I am looking for evening and weekend work so I wasn't sure if you were looking for part time coders.  I have been certified for 13 years and have PLENTY of ED experience.  Will part time be considered?

Thank you.

Sheri McCoy, CPC


----------



## Ellen Scudder (Dec 11, 2013)

I have forwarded my resume and cover letter I hope to hear from you soon. I have 14 years experience and so have enjoyed the work. Our company is closing its doors so the opportunity is there to start immediately.


----------



## jj-smile (Dec 11, 2013)

I already forwarded my resume and cover letter to you.


----------

